# Coffee Butter in CP soap



## mommycarlson (Sep 20, 2017)

BB has this recipe on their website:
10 oz coconut oil

10 oz palm oil

12 oz olive oil

4 oz coffee butter

12 oz water

5.1 oz lye for a three pound batch

 When I run it through soapcalc, there is no spot for coffee butter.  Does anyone know about it?  I have some and would like to use it.  Thank you for any help you can give me!


----------



## lsg (Sep 20, 2017)

I would just infuse some olive oil with coffee grounds and use it instead.


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 20, 2017)

lsg said:


> I would just infuse some olive oil with coffee grounds and use it instead.



I could do that, but I have the coffee butter, and it will just sit there and go unused if I don't use it   I don't want to use the size of recipe from the BB website, need to resize it to fit my mold, so I figured I needed to figure in the coffee butter, except there isn't a spot for it.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 20, 2017)

Check the ingredients listing on the coffee butter - it is probably soy. Or ask at BB, they are pretty good at responding to emails. 

Run the recipe through a soap calculator as is using soy (or whatever the butter is) to get the percentages and check if the NaOH is the same as the given recipe. That will give you the percentages. Maybe use BB's lye calculator first to see how they came up with the lye amount, and if it doesn't give percentages (I don't use BB lye calc) then enter it into your preferred lye calculator.


----------



## Cellador (Sep 20, 2017)

According to the website, it's a mix of almond oil, hydrolyzed vegetable oils, & coffee oil. I bet BB's lye calculator will have it as an option since it's their product.


----------



## gloopygloop (Sep 20, 2017)

From Nature with Love have a Sap Number of 0.134 and their coffee butter is a mix of Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Oil, Coffea Arabica (Coffee) Seed Oil.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 20, 2017)

I would just choose vegetable shortening.


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you everyone!  dixiedragon, do you mean just choose  vegetable shortening in the lye calculator for the coffee butter?


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 20, 2017)

Brambleberry's soap calculator does indeed have Coffee Butter as an option.


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 20, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> Brambleberry's soap calculator does indeed have Coffee Butter as an option.



Thank you!


----------



## mommycarlson (Sep 21, 2017)

Okay, I tried to use BB lye calculator so I could enter the coffee butter.  You can't change your lye concentration with their lye calculator so I wanted to just go back to use my preferred (soapcalc).  There is no "vegetable shortening" option to use instead of coffee butter.  Any suggestions?  Should I just choose the crisco one?  new or old?  I appreciate the help!


----------



## SoapTrey (Sep 21, 2017)

lsg said:


> I would just infuse some olive oil with coffee grounds and use it instead.



I'm learning about infusing oils and it's the direction I'm heading for certain. What percentage do you suggest for infusion of coffee grounds?


----------



## Kittish (Sep 21, 2017)

lsg said:


> I would just infuse some olive oil with coffee grounds and use it instead.



I tried that. I still have most of it. It smells wonderful in its jar, but the smell goes all weird and kind of funky to the extent that it survives the lye monster in soap. If you're looking for some benefit from coffee aside from smell, it might work but you wont' get any coffee scent from it. I used an 8 oz package of espresso ground coffee (had been kicking around in my freezer for a few years, I found it again) in a quart mason jar, and filled the jar with oil. Took a few times around as the oil soaked into the coffee. Let it steep for a few weeks in a cool, dark place giving it a thorough shake every day or so.


----------

